# 2 beautiful female cats



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I have been asked to advertise these 2 beauty's as they are looking for a home preferably together. I don't know a lot about them all I know is that there about 2 and haven't been spayed yet. This is fluffy


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

This picture is of fluffy


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

And this picture is of Minnie


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are lovely cats, why are they not spayed.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure cc


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Would the owner spay before rehoming, CPL if the owner qualifies would issue vouchers.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

These cats need to be out by Friday and they may be coming to me if we can get transport


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

These cats are in doncaster


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

What's the betting one or both are pregnant?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Why are they being rehomed tigerboo?
It's not very responsible of the owners to rehome unspayed females... I think prospective owners would need to know more about their background to make an informed decision.
If you take them in will you get them spayed? As OS says they might already be preggers poor girls :nonod:


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

The current owner is having to move out and can't take them with her. And if they were to come to me I would defo get them spayed but it's trying to get them to me.


----------

